# El rollo de la venta de VHS va en serio o es un meme?



## Pajarotto (15 Feb 2022)

Eso de que hay gente comprando el Rey Leon por 100 cholos o gente comprando VHS infectos en pleno 2022?

Es joda o qué? Es que ya me pierdo en el Clown World 

. Conocéis algún caso de gente que haya vendido VHS?

Lo pregunto porque en el facebook market no paran de salir anuncios de este tipo de basura, que ya no sé si son troleada o qué.


----------



## Charcuteitor (15 Feb 2022)

Yo por lo que he leido es un bulo ....









¿Cuál es el precio de las cintas VHS? El bulo de 'El rey león' por 50.000 euros


Las cintas VHS han sido un clásico de la reproducción de películas. Aunque ya no se venden, todavía hay quien las conserva. ¿Es cierto que se pueden vender por grandes cantidades de dinero?




www.antena3.com


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Feb 2022)

Charcuteitor dijo:


> Yo por lo que he leido es un bulo ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre 50k está claro que es joda, pero gente pagando 100 cholos por un VHS ya me parece impresionante.


----------



## Albion (15 Feb 2022)

Hay muy poco mercado pero supongo que por una primera edición de Terminator o Aliens la gente sí hay gente que pagaría 50 euros. 
Para saber más, este canal


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (15 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Eso de que hay gente comprando el Rey Leon por 100 cholos o gente comprando VHS infectos en pleno 2022?
> 
> Es joda o qué? Es que ya me pierdo en el Clown World
> 
> ...



Siempre llegas tarde a todo. Te pasó con el dropshipping y te pasará con todo lo que inventen


----------



## DMYS (15 Feb 2022)

Si se vendiesen a precios desorbitados VHS antiguos, realmente se estarían vendiendo las cajas que contenían dichas cintas.

El contenido de una cinta VHS es una copia a una calidad ínfima de un master original. Master que se ha seguido copiando en múltiples formatos y en grandes cifras.
Además es un soporte que se degrada simplemente por el campo magnético terrestre además de por frío, calor, humedad, etc.
Vamos, que el contenido de la banda magnética, si recién grabado ya no tenía calidad alguna, con el paso de los años no sirve ni para verlo en un móvil a 10 metros de distancia.

Sería equivalente a pagar un pastón por un castillo de arena en la playa o una estatua de hielo en Nueva York.

Pero desde aquello de los tulipanes, ya me puedo creer cualquier cosa.


----------



## Johnsons (15 Feb 2022)

Por un lado hay varios canales de YT en busca de cine trash o simplemente iconoclastas que le dan cuerda al asunto.

Por otro lado hay montones de películas españolas que solo se encuentran en ese formato o también en DVD que se están empezando a revalorizar muchísimo. Yo mismo he pensado más de una vez crear una filmoteca digital para preservar una imagen de expaña que jamás volverá, pero francamente no tengo el tiempo suficiente para ello por el momento ni el dinero para pagar a otros para que lo hagan.

edit. espero que se entienda que personalmente hablo aludiendo la finalidad de la preservación, por si acaso 

edit 2. en su día visité la biblioteca nacional de madrid y ahí tienen tropecientos mil vhs. hablo de la época pre crisis 2008. me pregunto como los habrán conservado después de una sucesión de gobiernos de ineptos y la sucesiva instauración de la ineptocracia en expaña; y cuál sería su política de copias de algo que francamente hemos pagado todos los españoles.


----------



## dedalus (15 Feb 2022)

En realidad las cintas que podrían valer algo serían grabaciones de media perdida, cosas autoproducidas o cine cutre de videoclub perdido, cosas cuyo título no sonaría a nadie y desde luego en cintas con la marca del fabricante de la cinta.


----------



## Ederto (15 Feb 2022)

una cinta VHS de hace 25 años la metes en un reproductor de hace 25 años y ya no la sacas. la cinta se jode con los años. Y el reproductor también.

No son DVDs.


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Feb 2022)

Una cinta VHS de los 90 se debe ver muy ricamente en un reproductor paco que tienes que llevar a reparar cada dos por tres. La saluc.


----------



## rafabogado (15 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Eso de que hay gente comprando el Rey Leon por 100 cholos o gente comprando VHS infectos en pleno 2022?
> 
> Es joda o qué? Es que ya me pierdo en el Clown World
> 
> ...



Hay VHS muy específicos que se venden caros.

Generalmente, ediciones de videoclub de los años 80.

Por ejemplo, las ediciones IVS de Mazinger de 4 episodios en cada cinta, como estas:





Eran 6 VHS y no todos los videoclubs los tenían. Uno tenía el VHS 1 y 3... otro el 4 y 6... otro solo el 5. Raro era el Videoclub que tenía más de tres cintas de Mazinger, debían de ser carísimas.

Contenían los episodios de TVE con los doblajes de TVE.

Luego se vendieron en formato doméstico, con 2 episodios en cada VHS. Las 6 cintas de videoclub con 4 episodios cada una se convirtieron en 12 cintas de 2 episodios cada una que se vendían en El Corte Inglés. Eso no vale nada (apenas tiene valor para los coleccionistas). Son estas:





A esas ediciones de videoclub de muchas películas, suma VHS que jamás se han pasado a DVD ni remasterizado.

Rarezas, cine trash, italianadas, etc.

Suelen rondar los 100 euros esos VHS de películas que no han vuelto a ver la luz en DVD ni blu-ray.

Por las de Mazinger en VHS de videoclub... o más raro... las BETA de videoclub... se puede pedir lo que se quiera... otra cosa es que venga el caprichoso y te lo pague. De hecho, en internet es difícil ver siquiera que alguien suba foto de esas Beta, solo hay carátulas:




Yo sé que existen porque viví mi infancia en los videoclubs y estaban allí las Beta de Mazinger (sueltas, nadie tenía todas tampoco).

En fin, @Pajarotto, que esto es como cualquier otro coleccionismo... hay 1 cosa valiosa... y 10000000 morrallas que la rodean.

Los VHS no valen nada en la actualidad, la gente los tira. Pasé por Málaga hace una semana y vi junto al contenedor una caja grande llena de VHS. La olisqueé un poco y todo era morralla pura, cintas de esas que se vendían en los 90. Eso no lo quiere nadie, ni gratis. Nadie se acercaba a la caja.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Feb 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Siempre llegas tarde a todo. Te pasó con el dropshipping y te pasará con todo lo que inventen



La historia de mi vida, ains.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Feb 2022)

A veces veo alguien que las ha tirado y alguien ha revuelto pero no se las ha llevado 

Yo supongo que es por lo que decís, que si ya las del videoclub se enganchaban si ya llevaban tiempo en alquiler imagínate después de 20 años 

El CD también tiene su degradación, pero lo de las cintas tanto de vídeo como de casette es tremendo


----------



## rafabogado (15 Feb 2022)

DMYS dijo:


> Si se vendiesen a precios desorbitados VHS antiguos, realmente se estarían vendiendo las cajas que contenían dichas cintas.
> 
> El contenido de una cinta VHS es una copia a una calidad ínfima de un master original. Master que se ha seguido copiando en múltiples formatos y en grandes cifras.
> Además es un soporte que se degrada simplemente por el campo magnético terrestre además de por frío, calor, humedad, etc.
> ...



Sí, pero ten en cuenta que el valor estratosférico de una cinta VHS de los 80 de videoclub (porque en aquella época todavía no se vendían copias domésticas) se multiplica si el contenido, la cinta, está en buen estado. Y me refiero a la cinta física, con la pegatina. Porque lo normal es que las cintas estén piojosas del manoseo y las pegatinas amarillas.


----------



## rafabogado (15 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A veces veo alguien que las ha tirado y alguien ha revuelto pero no se las ha llevado
> 
> Yo supongo que es por lo que decís, que si ya las del videoclub se enganchaban si ya llevaban tiempo en alquiler imagínate después de 20 años
> 
> El CD también tiene su degradación, pero lo de las cintas tanto de vídeo como de casette es tremendo



La gente las compra por nostalgia o para especular pensando en que subirán en el futuro.

Nadie las pilla para visionarlas, salvo que sean VHS que no hayan pasado a DVD.

Yo crecí con los videoclubs, y tenía 3 videos VHS en mi adolescencia. Sé perfectamente desengancharles las cintas, abrirlos, limpiar los cabezales, etc, porque me enseñaron los mismos de los videoclubs, porque alquilaba mucho y a veces me pasaba.

Hoy pueden funcionar perfectamente esos VHS, a poco que tengas el video limpio y los cabezales en buen estado. Dándole varias pasadas de rebobinado a un lado y a otro para que se despegue.

Pero vamos, que es un atraso. No vale nada un VHS de esos de "Instinto básico" de los años 90 que se vendieron a 995 pesetas en el Corte Inglés. En internet lo ves con mucha más calidad y sin mareos.

Edito para añadir que el material valioso es el de videoclub de los 80, el de las cajas hueveras. Eran cintas de calidad (no recuerdo el fabricante, si Maxell), fabricadas para durar, nada comparado a las que se vendían vírgenes, y nada comparado a las de los 90 de videoclub (que eran copias para explotación en videoclub, pero en calidad, la cinta venía a ser más o menos de la misma calidad que la que comprabas en El Corte Inglés en versión doméstica). Solo cambiaba la pegatina, la caja que ponía que podía alquilarse y el holograma de original para alquiler.


----------



## Turbamulta (15 Feb 2022)

Durante el confinamiento me dio por rescatar un reproductor VHS Sony que tenía guardado y probar unas cintas de principios de los 90 en plan Terminator 2, Braveheart y cosas asi compradas en las típicas ofertas de salida de colecciones de cine actual y tal. Ninguna se me enganchó ni nada pero tenían todas fallos de color, alguna directamente se veía casi todo el rato en B/N y varias con bandas de "ruido" sobre la imagen.

Es un soporte que se degrada mucho con el tiempo. Por no hablar de que si no es en una tele de tubo de la época se ven como el culo. Cuantos se compraron en su día el aparatejo USB o la tarjeta de edición para pasar su colección de VHS y a la tercera cinta acabaron hasta los huevos o se dieron cuenta que estaba todo en la mula primero o luego en los torrent o lo que sea. Y eso con cintas comerciales, los que tenían cintas grabadas domésticas ya hace 15 años tenían problemas de color y cosas asi.


----------



## morethanafeeling (15 Feb 2022)

Es un bulo que se ha propagado con rapidez. Quizá algunos espabilados han visto el negocio que hay con lo retro en algunos temas, sobre todo videojuegos, y han querido inflar la misma burbuja con sus viejas cintas VHS que nadie quiere. El otro día me partía de risa cuando vi a una maruja entrar a una tienda de videojuegos y preguntar al dependiente si le interesaba comprar sus cintas VHS, que tenía muchas, y le habían dicho que valían mucho dinero. El dependiente alucinando.

Las únicas películas que pueden valer dinero son las que no se han reeditado en DVD o en Blu-Ray, y deben ser cuatro casos los que alcancen cifras importantes. Los VHS por su mala calidad de visionado, el espacio que ocupan y su pésima durabilidad es un formato que a muy poca gente le puede interesar.

Por cierto, los CDs de música que en comparación son mucho más actuales, durables y prácticos también te los encuentras en la basura, o en anuncios a 50 céntimos la unidad y tampoco nadie los quiere. El tiempo es cruel con algunos objetos que antiguamente costaban una buena pasta y nos hacían pasar excelentes momentos, ains...


----------



## Klapaucius (15 Feb 2022)

Precios burbujeados, igual que los juegos y consolas.


----------



## Lord Vader (15 Feb 2022)

Va en serio. Se están vendiendo por esos precios y van a subir aún mas.
Por eso, solo hoy, ofrezco la ventajosísima oferta de 5 cintas originales, a escoger, por solo 200 euros. 
No vais a encontrar otra oferta así. Aprovecha la oportunidad de tu vida.
Solo hasta fin de existencias. Contacto por privado.


----------



## ENRABATOR (15 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> una cinta VHS de hace 25 años la metes en un reproductor de hace 25 años y ya no la sacas. la cinta se jode con los años. Y el reproductor también.
> 
> No son DVDs.



Los DVDs creo que tambien tienen una vida mas corta de lo que mucha gente espera, aunque no se si tan corta como los CDs


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Feb 2022)

Poner material analógico en pantallas digitales, la autentica salut. Euroconector manda. 
Ver Star Wars versión Minecraft con nieblina de guerra y sonido mono, como el que lo está viendo.


----------



## un mundo feliz (15 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Eso de que hay gente comprando el Rey Leon por 100 cholos o gente comprando VHS infectos en pleno 2022?
> 
> Es joda o qué? Es que ya me pierdo en el Clown World
> 
> ...



Te registras en todocoleccion y te vas a orientaprecios. Sorprende mucho lo que valen algunas cosas viejunas, hoy piezas de coleccionista.


----------



## AssGaper (15 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Eso de que hay gente comprando el Rey Leon por 100 cholos o gente comprando VHS infectos en pleno 2022?
> 
> Es joda o qué? Es que ya me pierdo en el Clown World
> 
> ...



Son bots creadores de mercado para hacer creer a la gente que eso vale algo y empezar a crear una escalada de precios.
Otra cosa ya son las piezas de coleccionista del año la pera.


----------



## Thundercat (15 Feb 2022)

Es mentira, no ha habido ni una sola venta por esos precios.
Por cientos de cholos si es una edicion original de coleccionista o de estudio si. Pero una cinta normal de el rey leon doblada al castellano lo dudo. Todo el mundo tiene cintas de Disney en casa


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (15 Feb 2022)

Me han estado toda la semana saliendo noticias de los vhs de Disney por miles de euros.
Esas cintas las tiene muchísima gente en casa, encima las de Diney que eran las más vendidas con diferencia, si cuando salía la que tocaba cada año a la venta en vhs las veías en los centros comerciales en montones enormes. La del Rey León seguro que es de los clásicos más vendidos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (15 Feb 2022)

Te hubiera relacionado más con el sistema beta, no sé por qué.

fiuu: fiuu:

jeje es broma hombre.


----------



## Ederto (15 Feb 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Los DVDs creo que tambien tienen una vida mas corta de lo que mucha gente espera, aunque no se si tan corta como los CDs



yo tengo cds de hace 30 años que suenan perfectamente. Y no son ni tres ni cinco.


----------



## Ederto (15 Feb 2022)

los rayajos son evitables, que se joda la cinta vhs no.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (15 Feb 2022)

Yo guardo mis dos últimos videos Super VHS, en el garaje, son JVC. Tengo cintas, tanto comerciales como las típicas grabadas, "Tour 96"..... 

En el mundo del coleccionismo es mucho mejor formato el vinilo, de calle. Tengo unos 500 vinilos y 7 giradiscos, 6 antiguos y uno moderno. Los giradiscos son mas tocables, fiables, y los vinilos antiguos pueden sonar de escandalo si están bien cuidados, mejor que algunas grabaciones digitales. El VHS era un formato malísimo, como la TV de la época, muy inferior al cine. El DVD ya fue un salto enorme, y a partir de HD para mi ya es vicio, el Bluray es perfecto, el 4K incluso ya me parece un capricho.


----------



## Excovid (15 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> una cinta VHS de hace 25 años la metes en un reproductor de hace 25 años y ya no la sacas. la cinta se jode con los años. Y el reproductor también.
> 
> No son DVDs.



Eso no es verdad, si tienes las cosas bien cuidadas siguen durando. Cajas y cajas de VHS y cintas de Cassette tengo y las pongo y escucho cuando me apetece.
Sin más éste lo compré el otro día a peso y lo estuve viendo.



Eso si, la imagen es la que es VHS.


----------



## Excovid (15 Feb 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Yo guardo mis dos últimos videos Super VHS, en el garaje, son JVC. Tengo cintas, tanto comerciales como las típicas grabadas, "Tour 96".....
> 
> En el mundo del coleccionismo es mucho mejor formato el vinilo, de calle. Tengo unos 500 vinilos y 7 giradiscos, 6 antiguos y uno moderno. Los giradiscos son mas tocables, fiables, y los vinilos antiguos pueden sonar de escandalo si están bien cuidados, mejor que algunas grabaciones digitales. El VHS era un formato malísimo, como la TV de la época, muy inferior al cine. El DVD ya fue un salto enorme, y a partir de HD para mi ya es vicio, el Bluray es perfecto, el 4K incluso ya me parece un capricho.



Lo de los discos es un puto vicio.


----------



## Ederto (15 Feb 2022)

"Tour 96"??? Eso huele a porno de tapadillo desde aquí!!


----------



## Agosto (15 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> yo tengo cds de hace 30 años que suenan perfectamente. Y no son ni tres ni cinco.



4?


----------



## Ederto (15 Feb 2022)

Agosto dijo:


> 4?



Premio.


No pensé que lo adivinarian a la primera.


----------



## un mundo feliz (15 Feb 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Durante el confinamiento me dio por rescatar un reproductor VHS Sony que tenía guardado y probar unas cintas de principios de los 90 en plan Terminator 2, Braveheart y cosas asi compradas en las típicas ofertas de salida de colecciones de cine actual y tal. Ninguna se me enganchó ni nada pero tenían todas fallos de color, alguna directamente se veía casi todo el rato en B/N y varias con bandas de "ruido" sobre la imagen.
> 
> Es un soporte que se degrada mucho con el tiempo. Por no hablar de que si no es en una tele de tubo de la época se ven como el culo. Cuantos se compraron en su día el aparatejo USB o la tarjeta de edición para pasar su colección de VHS y a la tercera cinta acabaron hasta los huevos o se dieron cuenta que estaba todo en la mula primero o luego en los torrent o lo que sea. Y eso con cintas comerciales, los que tenían cintas grabadas domésticas ya hace 15 años tenían problemas de color y cosas asi.



Tanto que si. Hace muchos, muchos años que no invierto ni un puto euro en ningún tipo de soporte. Ya bastante hice el primo con mi coleccion de dvd, comprobando como a los pocos años salian otra vez en blu ray con un salto de calidad descomunal. Desde entonces lo que no gasto en soporte lo destino a cacharros de audio y video para disfrutar mucho mejor de la afición.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Feb 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Tanto que si. Hace muchos, muchos años que no invierto ni un puto euro en ningún tipo de soporte. Ya bastante hice el primo con mi coleccion de dvd, comprobando como a los pocos años salian otra vez en blu ray con un salto de calidad descomunal. Desde entonces lo que no gasto en soporte lo destino a cacharros de audio y video para disfrutar mucho mejor de la afición.



+100000

Es lo razonable.


----------



## silent lurker (15 Feb 2022)

Había un recepcionista de un hotel de la Gran Vía en Madrid que perfectamente podía llegar a tener miles de cintas, hablo de primeros de los 90s.
Te hacía copias de películas por poco dinero.
Que cantidad de tiempo y dinero perdido.
No recuerdo que hotel era.
Sólo sé, qué desde la ventana veías los robos al descuido, tirones, las putas, sus trifulcas, los yonkis y los borrachos de aquella época.
Era entretenido, mejor que la tele hasta que te daba sueño o llegaba la policía.
Imagino que seguirá igual pero con protagonistas multiculturales.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (15 Feb 2022)

Tengo "Desafío total" y "Mad max" en VHS original. Por 400 euros de nada son tuyas, ¿hace?


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Feb 2022)

Excovid dijo:


> Eso no es verdad, si tienes las cosas bien cuidadas siguen durando. Cajas y cajas de VHS y cintas de Cassette tengo y las pongo y escucho cuando me apetece.
> Sin más éste lo compré el otro día a peso y lo estuve viendo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 944668
> ...



Me gustaría tener un huevo de material de ese del que no conoce ni su pvta madre.

O libros antiguos de ediciones especiales que ya no se editan.

O escuchar bandazas de música que se autoeditan y que no han llegado a nada por las mafias discográficas.

La verdadera saluc.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (15 Feb 2022)

Yo tengo Casper y jumangi o como cojones se escriba eso vale algo


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Feb 2022)

Os diré que esto es un timo pero no como vosotros pensáis.
Hay empresas implicadas.
Eso de la venta por cifras astronómicas no es falso del todo.
Hay un mercado de estos productos.
Empresas que tienen stock de estos productos, se hacen estás ventas y lo hacen con luz y taquígrafos, hasta con una entidad supervisora y tasadora de estos productos, entidad que también es de ellos. Con estas ventas astronómicas dan la sensación de que el valor de estos productos es mayor de lo que la lógica nos sugiere.
Así consiguen que en ese mercado de estos productos, la gente esté dispuesta a pagar más o cuando menos a contratar a estas "empresas" certificadoras.
Ganan por una o por otra cosa.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (15 Feb 2022)

VHS es un formato terriblemente malo, yo tengo unos doscientos DVDS (casi todos ya guardados en cajas en el garaje), bueno mas bien son de mi padre, y alguna vez pongo alguno, y se ven con mucha dignidad a pesar de estar acostumbrado ya al formato HD, que no lo valoramos, pero es una pasada. Hay que empezar a guardar DVDs cuando empiecen a censurar películas de forma generalizada, les cambiaran diálogos y escenas completas, entonces no podremos conformarnos con verlas en streaming ya censuradas. 

Me reafirmo, el único formato coleccionable y de bastante calidad en algunos prensajes es el vinilo. Ahora mismo estoy escuchando un disco en un viejo Pioneer PL12D (1976), "restaurado" por mi hace una semanas y me sigue pareciendo un lujo este formato. Tambien escucho mucho en streaming, TIDAL concretamente, y lo prefiero al CD, por comodidad y por que suena con un calidad similar, incluso superior en algunas grabaciones. Cuando un disco lo escucho y me interesa, intento conseguirlo en vinilo.


----------



## Capitán Walker (15 Feb 2022)

JOder, recuerdo cuando algunas veces metía una cinta en mi PacoVHS y de repente se quedaba atascada y al sacarla se me desenrrollaba la cinta a medida que la sacaba.


----------



## sinosuke (15 Feb 2022)

Off topic

En cuestión de libros viejunos tengo un conocido (bastante friki) que se ha hecho la colección de la espasa calpe antigua (unos 100 tomos)

Fue comprando tomo por tomo yendo a los mercadillos y remates de bibliotecas buscando el que le faltaba hasta completarla.

Está muy orgulloso de la enciclopedia, pero es un puto mamotreto que le ocupa espacio y acumula mierda en el salón.


Tiene algo así pero adornado con maquetas de aviones, tazas souvenir y figuritas de warhammer...









.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Feb 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> En cuestión de libros viejunos tengo un conocido (bastante friki) que se ha hecho la colección de la espasa calpe antigua (unos 100 tomos)
> 
> ...



Brutal EMPAQUE y auténtica MEGALOPOLIS y tierra prometida de Lepismas y demás mierda.


----------



## Magufillo (15 Feb 2022)

Soy coleccionista de vhs. Tengo varios aparatos de vídeos. Algunos medio estropeados otros que van bien de momento. En cuanto al precio de Disney me parece un pufo absurdo que no sé a que se debe. Las ediciones que mas valen son las ediciones piratas, es decir, ediciones de peliculas que se editaron sin que las major mediaran. Imaginad una edición de ET o La guerra de las galaxias en vhs, beta o 2000 que no fuera editada por FOX o UNIVERSAL sino por Pacovideo S.L. Esas son las que mas valen. Luego teneis las primeras ediciones legales que también tienen su valor. Suelen ser caja gorda y acolchada. Tambien se paga por doblajes ya no existentes en nuevas ediciones, ya sea dvd o bluray. 
Lo del rey león o Aladdin, no lo comprendo. Esas ediciones no debería valer una mierda.


----------



## stacksats (15 Feb 2022)

La diferencia es que con vhs no haces una mierda pero en cambio tener satoshis sin kyc y con coinjoin te salvas de cosas como estas









TD Bank freezes accounts that received money for Canada protests


Toronto-Dominion Bank has frozen two personal bank accounts into which C$1.4 million ($1.1 million) had been deposited to support protesters fighting the Canadian government's pandemic measures, a bank spokesperson said on Saturday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## viogenes (15 Feb 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> En cuestión de libros viejunos tengo un conocido (bastante friki) que se ha hecho la colección de la espasa calpe antigua (unos 100 tomos)
> 
> ...



Pues eso es coleccionar, ir poco a poco comprando, cambiando, hasta que consigues completar la colección. Si a su amigo le gusta, bien que hace. Los que tenemos unos años y fuimos niños en la meseta del hambre, sabemos el valor que tuvo el Espasa. Todos los Ayuntamientos de España tenían uno, supongo que fue un pelotazo de la Editorial en colaboración con algún corrupto, o igual fue un acto de buena fé. El caso es que cualquier niño, rico o pobre, podía ir al Ayuntamiento de su pueblo a hacer los deberes con el Espasa.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (15 Feb 2022)

En general sólo se busca cine de Serie B o directamente Z, que tuvieron una tirada baja. Olvidaos de pelis de Disney o copias de Titanic.


----------



## frankie83 (16 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Eso de que hay gente comprando el Rey Leon por 100 cholos o gente comprando VHS infectos en pleno 2022?
> 
> Es joda o qué? Es que ya me pierdo en el Clown World
> 
> ...



No, lo explican también en el económista

se vendió una primera edición muy especial y como suele ocurrir, todos los que pensaban tener mierda ahora creen tener oro


----------



## rafabogado (16 Feb 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Os diré que esto es un timo pero no como vosotros pensáis.
> Hay empresas implicadas.
> Eso de la venta por cifras astronómicas no es falso del todo.
> Hay un mercado de estos productos.
> ...



Este julai se creyó lo del valor de las cintas Disney... mirad el "presio"...









cinta Peter pan VHS original disney


Original con sello Disney em perfecto estado.




es.wallapop.com





Ahora decidle que esos VHS no valen ni 2 euros.


----------



## rafabogado (16 Feb 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> En general sólo se busca cine de Serie B o directamente Z, que tuvieron una tirada baja. Olvidaos de pelis de Disney o copias de Titanic.








espadas sangrientas¡unica en tc'disponemos mas - Comprar Películas de cine BETA en todocoleccion - 155686494


En venta Películas de cine BETA. Espadas sangrientas¡unica en tcdisponemos mas 60.000,en vhs beta y 2000.. Lote 155686494




www.todocoleccion.net









__





wang yu el invencible¡¡vhs¡¡1 ediccion unica en - Comprar Películas de cine VHS en todocoleccion - 194090268


Comprar Películas de cine VHS. Wang yu el invencible¡¡vhs¡¡1 ediccion unica en tc. Lote 194090268




www.todocoleccion.net









__





escala en tokio / 1 edicion rarisma - Comprar Películas de cine VHS en todocoleccion - 28692911


En venta Películas de cine VHS. Escala en tokio / 1 edicion rarisma. Lote 28692911




www.todocoleccion.net





¿Las venderán alguna vez?    

Solo con meter esas cintas, ya le entra cáncer de sidra al video


----------



## rafabogado (16 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *FALSO NO , LO SIGUIENTE*



Estos todavía no lo saben:





__





película vhs rey leon - Comprar Películas de cine VHS de segunda mano en todocoleccion - 317004743


Comprar Películas de cine VHS de segunda mano. Película vhs rey leon. Lote 317004743




www.todocoleccion.net









__





peliculas disney formato vhs primeras ediciones - Comprar Películas de cine VHS de segunda mano en todocoleccion - 317128858


Comprar Películas de cine VHS de segunda mano. Peliculas disney formato vhs primeras ediciones. Lote 317128858




www.todocoleccion.net





(las de este segundo no son black diamond, aclara... así que valen lo que valen por sus cojones morenos)


----------



## rafabogado (16 Feb 2022)

IN-SU-PE-RA-BLE

Grabación, cinta pirata con carátula escaneada: 3900 euros.






el invencible dragon chino¡grabacion ,caratula - Comprar Películas de cine BETA en todocoleccion - 155687134


En venta Películas de cine BETA. El invencible dragon chino¡grabacion ,caratula escaneada¡disponemos mas 60.000,en vhs beta y 2000.. Lote 155687134




www.todocoleccion.net


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Feb 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Hay que empezar a guardar DVDs cuando empiecen a censurar películas de forma generalizada, les cambiaran diálogos y escenas completas, entonces no podremos conformarnos con verlas en streaming ya censuradas.



¿De qué coño hablas?


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (16 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿De qué coño hablas?



“Dumbo” y otras películas en Disney+, censuradas por racismo - Uno TV

'Friends' llega a China con escenas censuradas y 'referencias alteradas' (msn.com)

Keanu Reeves: intentan boicotear 'Matrix Resurrections' en China - Noticias de cine - SensaCine.com

La goma de borrar digital: de los 'walkie talkie' de 'E.T.' al bigote de Superman (20minutos.es)


Y podría poner docenas de enlaces similares. En 10 años no quedará una escena o dialogo sin retocar, y lo sabes.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Feb 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Y podría poner docenas de enlaces similares. En 10 años no quedará una escena o dialogo sin retocar, y lo sabes.



No, no lo sé.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 Feb 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Estos todavía no lo saben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



virgen santa


----------



## un mundo feliz (16 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> virgen santa



Troleada o que se la ido el dedo con los ceros, como mínimo le sobran dos.


----------



## Eyman (16 Feb 2022)

¿Hay algún foro o página especializada en compra-venta de pelis raras de esas?

Yo tengo alguna cinta de películas cutrísimas italianas que eran copias de las pelis de los 80's, alguna ni le cambiaron el título en plan "Terminator" y es un engendro de producción italiana que nadie ha visto jamás en ningún formato.

Eso por lo raro, debe valer un pastizal


----------



## Pollepolle (17 Feb 2022)

Eyman dijo:


> ¿Hay algún foro o página especializada en compra-venta de pelis raras de esas?
> 
> Yo tengo alguna cinta de películas cutrísimas italianas que eran copias de las pelis de los 80's, alguna ni le cambiaron el título en plan "Terminator" y es un engendro de producción italiana que nadie ha visto jamás en ningún formato.
> 
> Eso por lo raro, debe valer un pastizal



Busca en yutuf videobuck


----------



## rafabogado (17 Feb 2022)

Revitalizando el hilo, hoy tenemos un chollo, a *solo 490 euros*... la película "ASESINOS". No confundir con la de 1995 de Banderas y Stallone.





__





asesinos vhs original rareza total - Comprar Películas de cine VHS de segunda mano en todocoleccion - 210316966


Comprar Películas de cine VHS de segunda mano. Asesinos vhs original rareza total. Lote 210316966




www.todocoleccion.net








No me negaréis la calidac de la carátula, con el prota con mallas y cinturón protector de testículos. Ilustración tipo "juego de Spectrum".

Para pedir ese dineral, es imprescindible añadir "RAREZA TOTAL" al título.


----------



## rafabogado (17 Feb 2022)

Eyman dijo:


> ¿Hay algún foro o página especializada en compra-venta de pelis raras de esas?
> 
> Yo tengo alguna cinta de películas cutrísimas italianas que eran copias de las pelis de los 80's, alguna ni le cambiaron el título en plan "Terminator" y es un engendro de producción italiana que nadie ha visto jamás en ningún formato.
> 
> Eso por lo raro, debe valer un pastizal



Compara en Todocolección las ediciones.

Yo tenía ediciones de pelis de los 80, ediciones formato video familiar, video hogar, video doméstico o como las quisieran llamar (cambiaban los nombres) y que eran cintas para que la gente tuviera en casa la peli que le gustaba. Eso no vale nada, por mucho que sean películas de los 80 o italianadas, editadas después para kiosko o para venta en Pryca y Corte Inglés.

Por ejemplo, la película Tiburón 3, la italianada de José Frade, estuche huevera roja, de videoclub, puede venderse a 100 euros.

Si es la película Tiburón 3, la misma italiana, pero edición años 90 que se vendía en El Corte Inglés para ámbito doméstico, no vale nada.

Generalmente, las ediciones de videoclub son las valiosas hasta cierto año. Las domésticas no valen nada.

A partir de cierto año, las ediciones de videoclub tampoco valen nada, porque eran las mismas domésticas a las que les añadían un sello en la cinta o en la carátula aparecía una mención de que podían alquilarse. Misma mala calidad.


----------



## Pollepolle (17 Feb 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Compara en Todocolección las ediciones.
> 
> Yo tenía ediciones de pelis de los 80, ediciones formato video familiar, video hogar, video doméstico o como las quisieran llamar (cambiaban los nombres) y que eran cintas para que la gente tuviera en casa la peli que le gustaba. Eso no vale nada, por mucho que sean películas de los 80 o italianadas, editadas después para kiosko o para venta en Pryca y Corte Inglés.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo una de videoclub de esas de una pelicula cutre, y cuando la abro acerco mi cara para volver a aspirar autentico aroma de polla de viejo de los 80.


----------



## rafabogado (17 Feb 2022)

Aquí ha dicho alguno que sí.

Personalmente, creo que no, si ha estado en un armario a temperatura aceptable.

Naturalmente, habría que rebobinar media docena de veces a un lado y otro para "despegar".

Una vez despegada la cinta, en un video en perfecto estado, limpio, con cabezales limpios, bien mantenido, debería verse a calidad VHS sin problemas... o sea, turbio y con sonido mono.

Salvo que sea una cinta VHS grabada en HQ, que también las hubo en ediciones con más calidad, y puesta en un video Pioneer o similar HQ que valían 800.000 pesetas de la época  y eran lo más en calidac.

Yo he visto esos videos en Youtube, hay un tipo que los restaura, prueba, compara las cintas...



Se ve buena gente. Igual es forero.


----------



## Nothing (17 Feb 2022)

Los CD no se dañan por estar rayados y menos los DVD

He pulido cientos de CD con pulimento líquido y quitando las rayas van perfectos. Los DVD no hace falta ni pulirlos la mayoría de las veces, debido al tipo de láser lector, que pasa por dentro de las rayas. Lo que si se debe limpiar de vez en cuando es el diodo láser del lector

La degradación tanto de CD como de DVD viene porque el material óptico se degrada solo, dícese que por culpa de ciertas bacterias o porque directamente son medios baratos que llegaron a ser tan mierdas que incluso fallaban nada más grabarlos la primera vez. También fallan con el tiempo cuando se han grabado a demasiada velocidad


----------



## Cuncas (17 Feb 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> En cuestión de libros viejunos tengo un conocido (bastante friki) que se ha hecho la colección de la espasa calpe antigua (unos 100 tomos)
> 
> ...



Las buenas enciclopedias hoy en día son oro en paño. La información en internet es borrada y falseada o adulterada por la dictadura progre. Tener una enciclopedia como esa en casa como referencia es tener un tesoro. Incluso un diccionario enciclopédico Sopena hoy en día es mucho más fiable que la wikipedia.


----------



## trellat (17 Feb 2022)

vhs, betamax, 2000 ...

paquismo is back


----------



## trellat (17 Feb 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> No me negaréis la calidac de *la carátula*, con el prota con mallas y cinturón protector de testículos. Ilustración tipo "juego de Spectrum".










y el cinturon protector ...


----------



## Nothing (17 Feb 2022)

Pues no sabría decirte, pero creo que siguiendo la tónica también podría pulirse, pero le afectarían aún menos los rayajos, por ser un láser más energético. Ahora que lo pienso, nunca he tenido un BluRay en la mano


----------



## rafabogado (18 Feb 2022)

Ten en cuenta que, a principios de los 80, el precio medio de un video normal era de 150.000 pesetas.

Cuando aparecieron los VHS, hubo más competencia y Sony empezó a hacer "ofertas" como esta:




Partiendo de que un VHS Panasonic (según modelo) costaba del orden de las 150-180.000 pesetas, para la referencia hay que tener en cuenta que el salario mínimo a mediados de los 80 era de 40.000 pesetas, o sea, que un video BETA costaba más que 4xSMI y un VHS 5xSMI.

Yo tengo un familiar al que se le rompió una cinta Beta dentro del video, a principios de los 80, y le hicieron pagar lo que valía la cinta, que era "tipo Mazinger" sin ser Mazinger, y le hicieron pagar unas 30.000 pesetas, por una cinta Beta para explotación. Eso venía a suponer casi un SMI, lo que valía una cinta para explotación de videoclub.

Partiendo de los precios prohibitivos de la tecnología, que solo estaban al alcance de las familias pudientes (para comprar un VHS que valía 5-6 veces el SMI había que ser familia ahorradora), un video HQ JVC o cualquier otro japonés, solo llegaban a España por importación y por catálogo, y había algunas tiendas TOP que los traían (algún modelo, para el caprichoso con pasta), como El Corte Inglés o tiendas de música de entonces que te vendían equipos de música TECHNICS y ONKYO por casi un millón de pesetas.

Viendo esa escala de precios y proporciones se entiende mucho más que si un video VHS de marca buena, como Panasonic, te podía costar perfectamente 180.000 pesetas en los primeros años de los 80, cuando te ibas a algo "pedido por catálogo" o algo "exclusivo" en calidad HQ, estéreo, etc... de importación japonesa, te costaba perfectamente 3 ó 4 veces más.

Sé que existieron y que la gente los compraría (en el Barrio de Salamanca)... pero en mi Málaga natal nunca conocí a nadie con un video que no fuera de los videos normales. Y ojo, que a principios de los 80, solo tenía video el médico... el abogado... el matrimonio de "maestros"... y para de contar... porque valiendo casi 200.000 pesetas (luego bajó el Beta para competir con el VHS y comerle la tostada con el precio, porque el VHS admitía cintas de hasta 4 horas y el Beta apenas superaban la hora y algo), o sea, 5-6 veces el SMI... pocas familias podían costearse el aparato, además de que con el video solo no hacías nada... y tenías que asumir un gasto mensual de X para "disfrutar" del video... ojo, que eran épocas, a principios de los 80, en que alquilar una película en los primeros videoclubs, te costaba entre 500 y 1000 pesetas, lo que puede equivaler a alquilar hoy una película por 20 euros... lo cual iba en consonancia con el precio de la película en explotación, que costaba a los videoclubs una media de 30.000 pesetas. Los primeros videoclubs se abrieron en zonas con poder adquisitivo, que era donde estaban los primeros videos.

Luego ya bajaron los precios y la sociedad en general pudo comprar videos... y los videoclubs ya empezaron a proliferar como setas en todas partes, incluso varios en una misma calle.

El precio de 800.000 pesetas por un video HQ es precio de cuando todo empezaba en España y un video te costaba entre 150 y 200.000 pesetas. La oferta del Sony Betamax por 125.000 pesetas fue "rompedora" y posterior, porque vieron que se hundían en ventas manteniendo la igualdad de precio... y es que la cinta Beta era más pequeña, apenas grababa hora y pico, mientras que el VHS permitía grabaciones de hasta 4 horas.

Además, de 10 "estrenos" en videoclub, al principio llegaban 10 a beta... luego 8... luego 6... y al final apenas llegaban estrenos (a VHS llegaban todos)... además de que las porno de videoclub solo estaban en VHS (porque Sony controlaba sus licencias y todo el material era de su marca, incluidas las cintas y no lo autorizó)... (salvo que el tipo del videoclub fuera un listo y las piratease pasándolas de video vhs a video beta).


----------



## rafabogado (18 Feb 2022)

trellat dijo:


> y el cinturon protector ...



Es verdad, es un plagio... ¡¡¡ !!!


----------



## trellat (18 Feb 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Partiendo de que un VHS Panasonic (según modelo) costaba del orden de las 150-180.000 pesetas, para la referencia hay que tener en cuenta que el salario mínimo a mediados de los 80 era de 40.000 pesetas, o sea, que un video BETA costaba más que 4xSMI y un VHS 5xSMI.
> 
> Yo tengo un familiar al que se le rompió una cinta Beta dentro del video, a principios de los 80, y le hicieron pagar lo que valía la cinta, que era "tipo Mazinger" sin ser Mazinger, y le hicieron pagar unas 30.000 pesetas, por una cinta Beta para explotación. Eso venía a suponer casi un SMI, lo que valía una cinta para explotación de videoclub.



buffffff ...
Todo eso que cuentas cierto. De 150 a 180 mil pelas de la epoca, ojo ...
Y de las pelis igual. Cada cinta ivs de pacopelicula de las que ponen en cualquier cutrecanal local de ahora podian vendertela por 5 o 10 mil del ala facil ... y si te la vendian, porque en teoria estaba autorizada su alquiler, no venta creo. 30 mil pelas ... joder, no lo recuerdo pero podría ser.
La cosa empezó a cambiar cuando las empezaron a distribuir directamente las productoras, universal, MGM ...

Y el que dice de que estaban montados en el dolar los dueños de los videoclubs ... es cierto. Menudo poder tenían ...









Clausurada una emisora privada de televisión en Valencia por una denuncia de videoclubes


La emisora Valenciana del Vídeo Privado (Valvipri), que emitía diariamente para toda el área metropolitana de Valencia, interrumpió sus emisiones a la




elpais.com





historia viva del paquismo


----------



## trellat (18 Feb 2022)

Aficionado creo, ya que se olvida del sistema 2000.








Video 2000 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




De los 3 era el que tenía las cintas mas grandes y el que mejor calidad de imagen tenía.
Pero duro poco, como la astrazeneca ... otia ¡!


----------



## trellat (18 Feb 2022)

VENDO LOTE DE 500 PELICULAS ORIGINALES EN SISTEMA VIDEO 2000 - mejor precio | unprecio.es


Vendo lote de aproximadamente 500 peliculas originales en sistema 2000 / v2000 ( no beta ni vhs) La mayoria de titulos con caratula descatalogados




www.unprecio.es





Y a saber lo que pedirá ...
"no beta ni vhs" ojo, einnnnn ??, esto es bocatto di cardinale ...


----------



## Veraz (18 Feb 2022)

Tiene que ser un meme, no me jodas


----------



## El_Dioni (18 Feb 2022)

Yo sigo guardando los tazos de pokemon por si acaso


----------



## eltonelero (18 Feb 2022)

el video te da a pensar la cantidad de dinero y material que se ha tirado a la basura desde finales principios de los 80s hasya ahora porque en un margen de 5-8 años se te quedaba anticuada la tecnología.
Solo en los últimos 10 años la informática parece que está algo mas pausada a nivel usuario... por ejemplo tengo un laptop de hace casi 8 años que aun me vale práticamente para todo (fotografia, edición, video, 3d si quisiera..)

Por ejemplo yo llegue a tener un mp3 a pilas, ahora me da risa solo de pensarlo....

Lo que si que hay posibilidades a veces de que se te revalorice algo son videojuegos de los 80s-90s.


----------



## rafabogado (18 Feb 2022)

Que va, yo solo soy aficionado... pero desde niño hiperactivo y haciendo cosas, y una de mis pasiones eran los videoclubs...

Los videoclubs... y hacerme alguna copia... porque mis ahorros los metía en videos nuevos y en cintas vírgenes... así que las que más me gustaban me las copiaba, es la verdad.

De hecho, la primera película en España que comprobé que tenía el sistema MACROVISION (sistema de protección) era el Batman de Michael Keaton, de 1989, que llegó a VHS en 1990, tuvo un tirón sensacional y tal y como se preveía... vendrían muchos pirateos... así que implementaron ahí para España el sistema macrovisión... que hacía que se viera la copia así:




Con los colores saturados, sin brillo, con rayas (que despues supimos que eran pulsos)... 

El sistema MACROVISION no solo pretendía evitar las copias, sino también las proyecciones. Es decir, si conectabas el video, en vez de a la tele, a un proyector tipo cine... también se te veía así de mal. No solo era de video a video, sino de video a proyector o cualquier otro sistema que no fuera TV.

Así que a partir de ahí tuve un nuevo reto: luchar contra el MACROVISION para poder hacer alguna copia y grabarle a los amigos de mi pandilla del instituto lo que les interesara.

Y me compré por 10.000 pesetas esto en una tienda de electrónica:




Que era un estabilizador de video, así lo llamaban, pero que realmente lo que hacía era regular los pulsos y neutralizar el macrovisión.

Eso se ponía entre video y video con una fuente de alimentación. Eso solo no funcionaba así, necesitaba una fuente.

Y las copias salían sin macrovisión, aunque las copias se veían algo peor que cuando el aparato no tenía que luchar contra el macrovisión.

Es decir, que si la cinta original no tenía protección, la copia salía con un 90 % de calidad, podemos decir, casi casi se veía igual de bien que la original. Hablo siempre de originales nuevas, porque si conocías a los de los videoclubs, las reservabas, y te llevabas la nueva tú el primero y así tu copia no tenía ningún desgaste al ser copia de original nuevo.

Sin embargo, si la cinta original tenía protección, la copia salía con un 75 % de calidad, ya no le afectaba el macrovisión, pero perdía algo de definición y tenía más brillo y menos contraste. Era una copia, te valía, pero era algo más cutre el resultado.

En fin, historias. Yo soy de mediados de los 70, así que por eso me pilló de lleno y de niño toda la historia de los videoclubs.

Con lo de macrovisión me divertí mucho, la verdad. Luego el sistema anticopia lo incluyeron también las cintas caseras, las domésticas baratas. Yo creía que tenían que tener un imán o algo parecido dentro que provocaba que de video a video se viera así de mal, pero tras abrirlas no encontré nada...


----------



## rafabogado (18 Feb 2022)

trellat dijo:


> buffffff ...
> Todo eso que cuentas cierto. De 150 a 180 mil pelas de la epoca, ojo ...
> Y de las pelis igual. Cada cinta ivs de pacopelicula de las que ponen en cualquier cutrecanal local de ahora podian vendertela por 5 o 10 mil del ala facil ... y si te la vendian, porque en teoria estaba autorizada su alquiler, no venta creo. 30 mil pelas ... joder, no lo recuerdo pero podría ser.
> La cosa empezó a cambiar cuando las empezaron a distribuir directamente las productoras, universal, MGM ...
> ...



Hombre, hay que tener en cuenta una cosa. Uno o dos años son mucho en la historia de los videoclubs.

No es igual el 83 que el 85 que el 87 que el 89.

Una cinta para explotación de origen japonés, de esas de robots, en el año 82 podía perfectamente costar 30.000 pesetas, no es descartable.

Además, he encontrado la que era... más o menos... esta es la 3 de DAI APOLON en VHS y la que rompió mi tío era la 1 en Beta.




---

Las cintas para explotación de una misma distribuidora no valían igual en el 82 que en el 85, pero es que también variaban por distribuidoras.

Por ejemplo, una cinta para explotación de la WARNER, como Superman III, podía costar 25.000 pesetas en el año 84.

Sin embargo, en el mismo año, una del oeste de José Frade, no valdría más de 6 ó 7 mil pelas, como esta:





Lo que nunca ha cambiado es que el empresario en España se quejaba mucho.

Como decís, hubo años en que los videoclubs se hicieron de oro, pero el del videoclub siempre ponía mala cara y decía: "FUUUU, NO SABES LO QUE VALEN LAS CINTAS, NO SABES".

Realmente eran muy caras las de distribuidoras potentes, pero compraban varias, les hacían "precio" cuando se llevaban unas cuantas en lote, y luego las alquilaban a piñón un semestre entero, día tras días.

Yo me acuerdo de un empresario palillero de un videoclub grande cuando salió la de "PESADILLA EN ELM STREET", la 1, la primera, y fui a pedírsela porque la vi en carteles en otros videoclubs... y me dice: " esa es una película muy mala y además, muy cara "

 vamos, que no vio que la fuera a rentabilizar, porque era de las más caras de la CBS (vamos, otra de 25-30 mil pelas):


----------



## alas97 (18 Feb 2022)

pos les dire algo, hay frikis que buscan películas originales de starwars sin los añadidos del lucas que lo consideran una blasfemia de colorines y de cgi. esta gente pagaaa lo que sea.


----------



## gromenauer (18 Feb 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Tengo "Desafío total" y "Mad max" en VHS original. Por 400 euros de nada son tuyas, ¿hace?



Desafio total fué la ultima peli en VHS que "vi". Hace unos 10 años la encontré en un rastro por 1 lero y me dió ya que tenia un reproductor de video tirao por ahí.

Y digo que la "vi", porque a los 20 minutos la quité de lo mal que se veia, era insoportable.

Tambien me pillé algunos VHS promocionales de videojuegos, cintas que regalaban con revistas de la época. Una calidad pésima tambien, pero el visionado fue mas provechoso y disfrutable, por el noventarismo que rezumaban.


----------



## Ederto (18 Feb 2022)

silent lurker dijo:


> Había un recepcionista de un hotel de la Gran Vía en Madrid que perfectamente podía llegar a tener miles de cintas, hablo de primeros de los 90s.
> Te hacía copias de películas por poco dinero.
> Que cantidad de tiempo y dinero perdido.
> No recuerdo que hotel era.
> ...



mil cintas de VHS las tenía cualquier trastornao que se pusiera a comprar pelis a destajo. Yo tuve un compañero de curro que en su habitación tenía una pared repleta, una estantería del suelo al techo, toda de películas.

También tenía otro conocido que se gastó el sueldo de sus primeros años de curro en cds, decía que era una inversión. Cuando apareció napster quedé con él un día y le saqué el tema. Por poco me aostia.


----------



## rafabogado (18 Feb 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Clausurada una emisora privada de televisión en Valencia por una denuncia de videoclubes
> 
> 
> La emisora Valenciana del Vídeo Privado (Valvipri), que emitía diariamente para toda el área metropolitana de Valencia, interrumpió sus emisiones a la
> ...



Esto es buenísimo, lo de los "videos comunitarios". Como al principio alquilar eran 500 pesetas perfectamente... en los barrios la gente se montaba "emisoras"... con un video... un amplificador... o varios amplificadores... y sacaban cable de antena... y lo repartían por 10 bloques de la zona y eso era el "video comunitario" generalmente. El de cable. Además, todos se conocían en el barrio, y si no te había dado tiempo ayer a ver "Superdetective en Hollywood", o la pillaste a medias, llamabas al que tenía montado el chiringuito y le decías: "Paco, a ver si me la puedes poner esta tarde" y esta tarde Paco la ponía a las 8 en el video comunitario.

Los videos comunitarios desaparecieron cuando alquilar empezó a costar 100, 200, 250 pesetas... o cuando la policía les hizo una visita para decirles que era ilegal transmitir señal y cortaron. Pero fue una época muy bonita y tenían a todo el mundo entretenido. Eso sí, se repetían más que el ajo. Yo me acuerdo que la gente llamaba (jubiletas que todo el día estaban delante de la tele) y le decían: "Joder, Paco, no pongas otra vez La gran evasión que la has puesto 12 veces esta semana".


----------



## Inyusto (18 Feb 2022)

En todo colección sigue el anuncio del flipao que vende el GTA Vice City de PC por 7800 cholos 

grand theft auto vice city, 2 cd, mapa y guía. - Comprar Videojuegos PC en todocoleccion - 160279634


----------



## sebososabroso (18 Feb 2022)

Esto es como las máquinas de escribir, me contaba un conocido que trabajaba en un Cash Converters de esos que la gente aparecía con las máquinas de escribir de los noventa y las quería vender por 150 euros por que alguien se lo había dicho que era su precio, entonces, el enseñaba una máquina de escribir de 1920 que tenían en el escaparate y como se intentaba vender por treinta euros y no la quería nadie.

Solo en España se puede intentar vender las mugrosas cintas de VHS por doscientos euros, o 50.000.


----------



## trellat (18 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> el video te da a pensar la cantidad de dinero y material que se ha tirado a la basura desde finales principios de los 80s hasya ahora porque en un margen de 5-8 años se te quedaba anticuada la tecnología.



claaro, claro ...  menuda gilipollez macho

el video domestico, llevo al dvd (a la digitalizacion) y de ello a los ordenadores, internet ... una cosa llevo a la otra, la otra a o otra ... a toro pasado no podemos hacer juicio de valor de las cosas.
Luego nos quejamos de la memoria histerica


----------



## theelf (18 Feb 2022)

En mi caso suelo vender siempre algunos VHS y betamax cada mes. Depende cuales, tienen buena salida


----------



## un mundo feliz (19 Feb 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Esto es buenísimo, lo de los "videos comunitarios". Como al principio alquilar eran 500 pesetas perfectamente... en los barrios la gente se montaba "emisoras"... con un video... un amplificador... o varios amplificadores... y sacaban cable de antena... y lo repartían por 10 bloques de la zona y eso era el "video comunitario" generalmente. El de cable. Además, todos se conocían en el barrio, y si no te había dado tiempo ayer a ver "Superdetective en Hollywood", o la pillaste a medias, llamabas al que tenía montado el chiringuito y le decías: "Paco, a ver si me la puedes poner esta tarde" y esta tarde Paco la ponía a las 8 en el video comunitario.
> 
> Los videos comunitarios desaparecieron cuando alquilar empezó a costar 100, 200, 250 pesetas... o cuando la policía les hizo una visita para decirles que era ilegal transmitir señal y cortaron. Pero fue una época muy bonita y tenían a todo el mundo entretenido. Eso sí, se repetían más que el ajo. Yo me acuerdo que la gente llamaba (jubiletas que todo el día estaban delante de la tele) y le decían: "Joder, Paco, no pongas otra vez La gran evasión que la has puesto 12 veces esta semana".



También surgieron los videoclubs piratas. En mi barrio abrieron uno donde todas las peliculas tenían las carátulas con fotocopias en blanco y negro, y por dentro ni se molestaban en poner una pegatina, eran las tipicas TDK u otras marcas de cintas virgenes. Solo les faltaba la bandera de la calavera y las tibias cruzadas. 

Por otro lado, vale que la imagen era penosa, con mil rallas y ruido, y además mutilidada de 16:9 a 4:3, o peor aun, de 2.35:1 a 4:3. Pero el cine era otra cosa, había muchisima mas libertad que ahora para rodar lo que al productor se le pusiera en los cojones sin rendir cuenta a una apestosa agenda globalista como la que ahora padecemos.


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (19 Feb 2022)

Yo vendi un vhs de una hobbyconsolas a un tio por 15 pavos.


----------



## rafabogado (19 Feb 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> También surgieron los videoclubs piratas. En mi barrio abrieron uno donde todas las peliculas tenían las carátulas con fotocopias en blanco y negro, y por dentro ni se molestaban en poner una pegatina, eran las tipicas TDK u otras marcas de cintas virgenes. Solo les faltaba la bandera de la calavera y las tibias cruzadas.
> 
> Por otro lado, vale que la imagen era penosa, con mil rallas y ruido, y además mutilidada de 16:9 a 4:3, o peor aun, de 2.35:1 a 4:3. Pero el cine era otra cosa, había muchisima mas libertad que ahora para rodar lo que al productor se le pusiera en los cojones sin rendir cuenta a una apestosa agenda globalista como la que ahora padecemos.



Completamente de acuerdo con lo de la libertad.

Respecto a los videoclubs piratas, según la "exposición" tenían más o menos cantidad. Yo recuerdo un videoclub que estaba en un local interior de una Comunidad al que se llegaba pasando por dentro de una galería larguísima que era como una cueva. En ese videoclub había mucho material pirata, pero todo lo tenían en álbumes, como los álbumes de fotos de boda, y si entraba alguien raro o con cara de inspeccionar los dejaban bajo la mesa. Si era conocido, los álbumes estaban sobre la mesa e ibas pasando páginas.

No vi ningún videoclub nunca de "todo pirata". Ten en cuenta que comprar un lote de cintas rancias no debía ser una gran inversión, así que las que tenían a la vista eran clásicas de los años 60 y 70, nada de novedades, todo morralla de productoras raras... salvo alguna excepción de Warner como El Álamo o de MGM como Los violentos de Kelly, que serían baratunas porque eran de los 70 y no tenían especial atractivo.

Los álbumes no tenían tampoco todo pirata, se ve que no les cabían tantas películas y te ponían ahí las carátulas y las cintas eran originales. Pero vaya, que las novedades que iban llegando era todo piratilla con pegatinas fosforito en las cintas. De hecho, creo que había gente que las pirateaba y pasaba por los videoclubs ofreciéndolas a bajo precio. O sea, que los videoclubs no eran los que las pirateaban, sino que las compraban piratas como los recreativos compraban placas arcade pirata a "gente que pasaba".

De todas maneras, es una época que recuerdo con nostalgia. Ir al videoclub y toquetear siempre era un acontecimiento.


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (19 Feb 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> También surgieron los videoclubs piratas. * En mi barrio abrieron uno donde todas las peliculas tenían las carátulas con fotocopias en blanco y negro,* y por dentro ni se molestaban en poner una pegatina, eran las tipicas TDK u otras marcas de cintas virgenes. Solo les faltaba la bandera de la calavera y las tibias cruzadas.
> 
> Por otro lado, vale que la imagen era penosa, con mil rallas y ruido, y además mutilidada de 16:9 a 4:3, o peor aun, de 2.35:1 a 4:3. Pero el cine era otra cosa, había muchisima mas libertad que ahora para rodar lo que al productor se le pusiera en los cojones sin rendir cuenta a una apestosa agenda globalista como la que ahora padecemos.



¡Qué recuerdos! En el videoclub de mi pueblo era igual. El dueño supo cerrar a tiempo, vender el local y montar un sport-bar. Ahora es de los que más dinero tiene del pueblo.

Supongo que cintas de colección o limitadas lleguen a tener valor. Yo tengo más de 200 guardadas en una caja. Tengo pensado poner una sala estilo cine con su proyector y quizá haga una selección y las use para decorar. 
Quizá se le saque más rentabilidad a los reproductores VHS. Me ha comentado algún conocido que tiene cintas VHS caseras de los 80s y 90s, pero no tienen reproductor para conseguir el video.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Feb 2022)

Sobre todo del rey León. La pelíclua más vendida de la Historia a años luz de las siguientes. Se vendieron, según Google, solo más de 55 millones de copias. Con que se haya conservado el 0.1% serían más de 5.500, como para valer dinero.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (19 Feb 2022)

Lo dudo. Las películas no son videojuegos, las reeditan y vuelven a sacar constantemente para que todo el mundo pueda tenerlas, incluso en soportes nuevos. Todavía si fuese una serie antigua sin reeditar podría venderse caro. Pero lo que realmente vale es el merchandising de anime y videojuegos y los propios videojuegos, especialmente si son raros y no han sido reeditados, como le pasa a la gran mayoría.


----------



## Conan76 (19 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Eso de que hay gente comprando el Rey Leon por 100 cholos o gente comprando VHS infectos en pleno 2022?
> 
> Es joda o qué? Es que ya me pierdo en el Clown World
> 
> ...



Sacaron una serie de terror en Netflix (Archivo 81) que trataba el temita con mucho desparpajo y mal rollete, se la recomiendo.


----------



## eufor (19 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> una cinta VHS de hace 25 años la metes en un reproductor de hace 25 años y ya no la sacas. la cinta se jode con los años. Y el reproductor también.
> 
> No son DVDs.



te jodes...eso te pasa por no haber comprado beta que era mejor.....


----------



## trellat (19 Feb 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> También surgieron los videoclubs piratas. En mi barrio abrieron uno donde todas las peliculas tenían las carátulas con fotocopias en blanco y negro, y por dentro ni se molestaban en poner una pegatina, eran las tipicas TDK u otras marcas de cintas virgenes. Solo les faltaba la bandera de la calavera y las tibias cruzadas.



Video clubs enteros pirata no lo recuerdo pero si en algun que otro colar alguna que otra con la caratula fotocopiada ...



un mundo feliz dijo:


> Pero el cine era otra cosa, había muchisima mas libertad que ahora para rodar lo que al productor se le pusiera en los cojones sin rendir cuenta a una apestosa agenda globalista como la que ahora padecemos.



Se llama INTERNET amigo. El todo gratis ha acabado haciendo mella en todo. Ya no hay gran exito comercial en cine o música que te permita un margen de error en la siguiente ... ya no hay industria.
Si algo es gratis ...¿Quien es el producto? Por eso el cine esta totalmente ideologizado, panfleteado ... o eso o secuelas de los 80, eso es lo unico que da money.
Nos jode reconocerlo pero el tiempo ha acabado por darle la razón al ramoncin


----------



## Murray's (19 Feb 2022)

Todas las cintas del videoclub piden barbaridades... pero efectivamente hay algo de bulo. Todo empezó con una copia en vhs sin desprencintar en versión no se que del rey león que se vendió en ebay por 30000 dolares libras o euros.

A partir de aquí, tras correr la voz, se empezó a darle un valor a esa cinta y todo el mundo que se ha enterado la vende, incluso a precios desorbitados . El problema es que quien la compra por 200€ espera revenderla por 500€ y como todo objeto de segunda mano, vale lo que te quieren o pueden dar. Es decir que llegará momento que eso se corte o la misma gente ponga un máximo valor, en función de las unidades de ese producto sobrevalorado que haya.

Yo tengo algunas que paso de vender,como Titanic, el templo maldito, .. Si hoy pagan 100 o 200€ es posible que el dia mañana quien sabe.... 

Tambien videojuegos de NES dos de ellos dificilisimos de encontrar, me pagan hasta 300€ ya por ellos.

De todas formas pasa con todo lo vintage se le está dando mucho valor a aquellos articulos de los 80 y 90 que la gente quiere volver a tener y hay pocas unidades,( mucha gente lo quiere pero pocos lo tienen)
No es el caso del rey león porque es un vhs popular que mucha gente tiene.


Y saber que en los cash converters no daban un duro por las cintas en cuanto salió el DVD....que crimen... ahora deben estar comprando viendo que hay mercado...

La cantidad de gente que se habra desprendido de cintas de vhs y objetos que hoy son tesoros, solo porque es que ha pasado de moda o es antiguo.

Yo tengo una maxima NUNCA hay que tirar nada. Todo se puede vender todo tiene un precio...


----------



## rafabogado (19 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Todas las cintas del videoclub piden barbaridades... pero efectivamente hay algo de bulo. Todo empezó con una copia en vhs sin desprencintar en versión no se que del rey león que se vendió en ebay por 30000 dolares libras o euros.
> 
> A partir de aquí, tras correr la voz, se empezó a darle un valor a esa cinta y todo el mundo que se ha enterado la vende, incluso a precios desorbitados . El problema es que quien la compra por 200€ espera revenderla por 500€ y como todo objeto de segunda mano, vale lo que te quieren o pueden dar. Es decir que llegará momento que eso se corte o la misma gente ponga un máximo valor, en función de las unidades de ese producto sobrevalorado que haya.
> 
> ...



Con esa máxima llenas toda la casa de cascarrias.

Como aquí se ha dicho, lo realmente valioso es muy poco... y lo que abunda es morralla.

O tienes una varita mágica, o un sexto sentido o llenas toda la casa de cascarrias en la esperanza de que un 1 % futuro se revalorice...

Edito para añadir que conozco a alguien así, pero tiene 400 metros de casa de campo y buen ojo para las guitarras eléctricas y los juguetes de hace medio siglo...


----------



## lucky starr (19 Feb 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> VHS es un formato terriblemente malo, yo tengo unos doscientos DVDS (casi todos ya guardados en cajas en el garaje), bueno mas bien son de mi padre, y alguna vez pongo alguno, y se ven con mucha dignidad a pesar de estar acostumbrado ya al formato HD, que no lo valoramos, pero es una pasada. Hay que empezar a guardar DVDs cuando empiecen a censurar películas de forma generalizada, les cambiaran diálogos y escenas completas, entonces no podremos conformarnos con verlas en streaming ya censuradas.
> 
> Me reafirmo, el único formato coleccionable y de bastante calidad en algunos prensajes es el vinilo. Ahora mismo estoy escuchando un disco en un viejo Pioneer PL12D (1976), "restaurado" por mi hace una semanas y me sigue pareciendo un lujo este formato. Tambien escucho mucho en streaming, TIDAL concretamente, y lo prefiero al CD, por comodidad y por que suena con un calidad similar, incluso superior en algunas grabaciones. Cuando un disco lo escucho y me interesa, intento conseguirlo en vinilo.



Lo has clavado. Lo único que vale la pena del soporte físico es que no se puede manipular.

Las versiones en streaming las van a manipular a lo largo de los años sin ninguna duda.

Ejemplo chorra cuando "Han solo le dispara al caza recompensas en la Cantina de Tatooine". Ejemplo mas serio, libros censurados o alterados, películas o escenas editadas para cumplir estándares políticos, etc.


----------



## lucky starr (19 Feb 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> pos les dire algo, hay frikis que buscan películas originales de starwars sin los añadidos del lucas que lo consideran una blasfemia de colorines y de cgi. esta gente pagaaa lo que sea.



Me interesa. Tengo la trilogía original en VHS(un par de copias). No lo vendería, pero por hacerme una idea.


----------

